# Low Voltage Wiring Securing



## jar546 (Nov 10, 2018)

This is way too common and rarely if ever enforced.

NEC 800.133(B) pretty much covers this.  Do you just ignore this?  It becomes the domino effect then eventually creates hazards for the electrician.


----------

